# ls: Anführungszeichen um manche (!) Dateinamen?

## sprittwicht

Ich dachte gerade hier wären irgendwelche Skripte Amok gelaufen und hätten mir seit einem halben Jahr unbemerkt Dateinamen verzunzt: Wenn ich mir ein Verzeichnis mit "ls" ausgeben lasse, werden manche Dateinamen in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, andere nicht. Scheinbar trifft es nur Dateien, die Leerzeichen enthalten.

Seit wann ist das? WARUM ist das? Wie geht das weg???

----------

## mike155

Neues Feature von coreutils 8.25...

Man bekommt es weg mit:

```
ls --quoting-style=literal
```

oder

```
QUOTING_STYLE="literal" ls
```

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Also ich habe auch erst gestutzt, finde es aber praktisch, so kann man sich in der Console per Copy&Paste die Arbeit ersparen bei Verzeichnissen mit Leerzeichen die Anführungszeichen selber zu setzen.

----------

## musv

Vor selbigem Problem stand ich auch schon mal:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1042210-highlight-.html

----------

